# PPU Ammunition? It's at Wal-Mart and the only thing left? Buy???



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just saw this light blue box that says PPU on it, should I buy???


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes its not match grade, but good for shooting and training....


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have had 3 fail to fires on PPU from one box. 2 fired on a rest role. 1 did not
No issues with pistol on other ammo, even after. Box of Speer Lawmen, no problem


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

Be happy that you are able to buy ammo from Walmart. Where I am they have been bare for a long time and I finally was able to run into some ammo today.


----------



## buckyhog (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a couple of 50 count boxes of PPU in .380 and ran them through my new TCP. No issues whatsoever. It is made in Serbia and I am told is the same as what academy sells packaged as Monarch, which shoots fine as well. I like that it is brass cased and a good price for range time.


----------

